# Red tegu breeders



## Joe white (Aug 10, 2014)

*I NEED HELP*
I've been looking into getting a red argentine tegu but can't find any breeders in the uk. If anyone knows of any or any breeders that send tegus to the uk it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Joe white (Aug 10, 2014)

If there aren't any is there any breeders of other tegu types in the uk. Btw I live in the ne of England . Newcastle


----------



## Josh (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't know of any specifically that are located in the UK. Have you tried asking the usual suspects in the US if they will ship?


----------



## Joe white (Aug 13, 2014)

Josh said:


> I don't know of any specifically that are located in the UK. Have you tried asking the usual suspects in the US if they will ship?


i have found ones that ship but tegus come under the CITES Act which meens lot of paperwork and alot of time and money


----------



## gavti (Aug 20, 2014)

Their is breeders in the uk but it's if they have had any joy breeding them....reds apparently used to be cheaper and easy to get and are now more expensive and harder to come by....

I'm also from newcastle so if u want a red I know team reptiles def had/has 2....that "arnt for sale" unless you have a handful of cash.....

Your next bet is to speak to Paul at seaham pets and gardens. Great bloke and will try his best to get you what you want.(also sweet collection of monitors and tegus)
And finally blaydon exotics....they seem to always have a turn around of tegus, again "not for sale" unless you have a handful of cash hence the 2 reds now at team reptiles, seen Colombian b n w.... Arg b n w and a gold sold from their...

Hope that helps......also know a German breeder of blues like mine but again with cities your looking at a fortune


----------



## Christian Broesbøl Heise (Sep 11, 2014)

i know of a guy named Bertie Manning Nichol who just had a succesful clutch of reds  Look him up on Facebook


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 27, 2014)

Renske and Jan at Quolibet have gorgeous tegus http://www.tegubreeder.com/about-us/#


----------

